# More Poweful Turbo's...



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

*More Powerful Turbo's...*

Than the Hotshot Kit for the GA16DE? Are there any or is it not a good idea. I really don't want to swap now because there would be to much time where I wouldn't have a car.


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

i think you messed up on your typing a lil. anyways, do you mean if its more worth it getting the hotshot kit than swaping in a det ?


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Sorry I wasn't more clear. The SR20 swap would be to much work for just myself and I don't have any of the proper tools. I want alot of go fast power from my GA16DE... Is the turbo that comes with the Hotshot kit the one that will give me the most power with low lag?


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

so far the answer is yes. and faster spool up also. its a very good kit and wont hurt reliability.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

the swap is cheaper than the hotshot kit, and you dont need any major tools to do it, maybe an air compressor to make life a lil easier, but thats all.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

The turbo that comes with the HS kit is MORE than enough turbo for the car. Good response in comparison to overall power potential!


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Okay thanks guys. The main reason I can't do the engine swap is because my father thinks it is a bad idea.. I know I can do it but I hate it when my parents are dissapointed in me.

How fast will the car be after the turbo? What's an estimated whp?


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

i agree wes. the kit has very good potential. i know some people that did a used motor swap and ran into problems. some find it easy and some dont. i think its more better building and dealing on what you have at the moment.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

pimpride said:


> Okay thanks guys. The main reason I can't do the engine swap is because my father thinks it is a bad idea.. I know I can do it but I hate it when my parents are dissapointed in me.
> 
> How fast will the car be after the turbo? What's an estimated whp?


Please read BOTH of the 1.6 turbo project's in NPM. It outlines what WHP has been achieved and what you can expect!


----------

